# End user machine



## betso (Mar 3, 2018)

After using the same hardware for 8 years, I am thinking about upgrade of the machine.
Here is what I came up with:

*CPU*: Intel Xeon W-2125
*CPU Cooler*: Noctua - NH-D9L 46.4 CFM
*Motherboard*: SuperMicro X11SRA
*Memory*: Crucial 16GB DDR4-2666 RDIMM - 16 GB (2 x 16 GB) - DDR4 SDRAM - 2666 MHz DDR4-2666/PC4-21300 - 1.20 V - ECC - Registered - 288-pin
*Storage*: Intel Optane SSD 900P 280GB AIC
*Video Card*: Asus - GeForce GT 1030 2GB
This comes to about $1840.

I chose the Xeon W CPU because of the higher clockrate since this is not a server and I don't necessarily need many cores but rather a higher single thread power.
Supermicro does not list official support for FreeBSD for this motherboard. Are there any concerns about that?
This is the best fanless video card I have found. And I am not a gamer and don't really need a lot of GPU power.
Silent machine is priority and the CPU cooler as well as the video card were chosen with that in mind (I am happy with the noise level of my current PSU).

I would appreciate any thoughts or potential concerns regarding running FreeBSD on this configuration.

Thank you!


----------

